
EPA Says Mercury Limits on Coal Plants Too Costly, Not 'Necessary' - oedmarap
https://www.npr.org/2018/12/28/679129613/trump-epa-says-mercury-limits-on-coal-plants-too-costly-not-necessary
======
toomuchtodo
> The EPA proposal is open to public comment for 60 days after it is posted in
> the Federal Register.

Proposal:
[https://www.epa.gov/sites/production/files/2018-12/documents...](https://www.epa.gov/sites/production/files/2018-12/documents/frnmatsfindingandrtr_12_2018wdisc.pdf)

How To Comment: [https://www.epa.gov/mats/how-comment-proposed-revised-
supple...](https://www.epa.gov/mats/how-comment-proposed-revised-supplemental-
finding-and-rtr)

~~~
dwd
No wonder Trump is not budging on the shutdown, when holding out has now
expanded it to include the EPA.

"Due to a lapse in appropriations, EPA websites will not be regularly updated.
In the event of an environmental emergency imminently threatening the safety
of human life or where necessary to protect certain property, the EPA website
will be updated with appropriate information. Please note that all information
on the EPA website may not be up to date, and transactions and inquiries
submitted to the EPA website may not be processed or responded to until
appropriations are enacted."

[http://fortune.com/2018/12/28/government-shutdown-epa-
smiths...](http://fortune.com/2018/12/28/government-shutdown-epa-smithsonian-
fcc/)

~~~
staplers
I wonder if they consider the Cali fires an "environmental emergency
imminently threatening the safety of human life"?

------
staplers
I say coal plants toll on environment is too costly, not "necessary".

------
z_
How does clean coal fit into this narrative?

